# Looking to give a GSD a good home



## DeClasse Era (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello all! I am looking to get a dog again after the last few years of not being able to due to living arrangements. I am located in northern IL. I would prefer to find a dog close to me, but I have worked with transports before through a friend of mine that runs a cat rescue and would be open to that option as well. 

I am looking for a relatively young dog as I am very active and want a partner that can keep up. I have horses and would love a dog to take with me out on trails and to hang out at the barn with me. 

I am familiar with GSDs and have been around dogs in general all of my life. 
I am not interested in adopting from a lot of the rescues near by me, as they are extremely stringent in what you can and can't do with the dog and how exactly they want things done. The dog is never "really" yours. I'm not interested in being policed. 

If you know of someone that has a dog they want to rehome, send them my way.  I don't have a real preference for male or female, but I do lean towards males a little more. I would prefer to have them already neutered, however, I will have this done if not. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you look in both the Urgent and Non-Urgent sections, quite a few dogs are listed and it changes daily. Also, have you been able to locate and GSD Rescue groups in your area? They will also have dogs for you to go see.


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you found one yet? I just found ours through petfinder. She was at a Humane Society and the adoption was much easier than a rescue. If you keep checking daily, you should find one soon. Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Diane Seaman in KY has a young black female that belonged to a military family sent overseas.....they did not want to put her in rescue as they want to be able to know where she is....she is on facebook...

Lee


----------

